# hard water and soft water question planted tank



## heineken357 (May 25, 2006)

Ok guys my tank is 10g co2 injected, iam tryin to get my cherry shrimp to breed and its been over 2months and still no babies. i know they like 7.6-7.8 ph is there anyway to higher the ph by usin the water softener water?

tank water
kh-13
gh-28
ph-7
co2 25-32ppm
no2-0

should i use the water softener water?
kh-8
gh-5-8
ph-8


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

heineken357 said:


> Ok guys my tank is 10g co2 injected, iam tryin to get my cherry shrimp to breed and its been over 2months and still no babies. i know they like 7.6-7.8 ph is there anyway to higher the ph by usin the water softener water?
> 
> tank water
> kh-13
> ...


Are you sure that you have cherries of both sex? I do not see a reason why they will not breed at a ph of 7. Did you mean hard water instead of water softener water in the one that has ph of 8?


----------



## greenisgood (Dec 19, 2004)

My cherries breed like mad in 6.6 pH. I remove a hundred or more a month from that tank (75 gallon).


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

You should need to do anything to your water parameters are they look pretty good right now.

Maybe the shrimp are still young, or maybe you don't have both sexes? Also, what is your current tank temperature? They breed more readily when the temperature is warmer (75-78 degrees).

-John N.


----------



## heineken357 (May 25, 2006)

the tank is about 74-76 degrees. 4 shrimp have the yellow sac and are really red and the other 3 are smaller and dont have the sac. i just ordered 45 more shrimp guess i have to wait and see. One more question does, higher kg and gh make plants grow better or not?


----------

